# How to keep snow off decoys???



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Hey guys! I tried a search and didn't find anything for this--so here goes!

HOW DO YOU KEEP THE DAMN SNOW OFF THE DECOYS?

We went out this morning and had a ton of geese coming in close - but most flared and I was thinking it was due to snow buildup on the decoys! I have heard of guys taking a small hand broom to clean them- but with 4-5 dozen dekes- IT'S A PAIN!  

Any tips would be greatly appreciated! Thanks!


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Windshield washer solvent in a squirt botttle.


----------



## zep02 (Mar 29, 2007)

waxico said:


> Windshield washer solvent in a squirt botttle.


This, or alcohol in a spray bottle will work as well.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

run skinnies


----------



## Luckystrike (Nov 28, 2004)

For ice I spray them all down with Rain X, works very well with no shine. Not sure if it would work for snow, but is magic for keeping the ice off diver lines.


----------



## docowens (Feb 24, 2009)

Wd-40


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sparky13 (Sep 22, 2013)

I agree w Branta. Run all silos! 

Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

Sparky13 said:


> I agree w Branta. Run all silos!
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That would be a possibility! Except I already have 4 dozen shells/floaters/big foots!


----------



## bender (Nov 10, 2005)

was thinking about this randomly the other day. what if you dissolved some sidewalk salt in a spray bottle of water to make a brine? and hit each decoy after you set it. windshield washer solvent is a good idea too, didn't think of that.


----------



## cronkdre (Sep 11, 2012)

I buy a bunch of brooms for sweeping the floor from the dollar store so you don't have to bend down like a hand broom. Each guy grabs a broom and does a dozen or so decoys. Only takes a few mins with 3-4 guys.


----------



## mkubiak (Feb 21, 2006)

There becomes a certain point depending how hard the snow is coming down that even a broom just packs it in even more.

Fully flocked full bodies are even worse


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

I was thinking of the full size brooms too! But they would be hard to hide in the blinds! I have a HUGE blind--but my buddies have regular ones. I will have to try the windshield washer fluid and a broom or two!!


----------



## roger15055 (Dec 27, 2011)

One time a couple years ago when it happened to us we had a salt shaker for hard boiled eggs and a bottle of rubbing alcohol in the first aid kit. mixed it together in a empty two liter bottle shook the hell out of it and put a hole in lid of bottle and it worked great. Ever since then we carry two spray bottles with us with that combo never freezes. That's my two cents


----------



## omni22 (Feb 3, 2010)

Leafblower would work if its not wet snow.

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bertslash (Sep 3, 2011)

omni22 said:


> Leafblower would work if its not wet snow.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app




My blind is big enough that I could hide one of those too!!!


----------



## walleyeman2006 (Sep 12, 2006)

waxico said:


> Windshield washer solvent in a squirt botttle.


will work awesome...will not be good for plastic...methanol is not great for plastics ...that's why it's used in race fuels and third world fuels...and not in our fuel mixes ...

Sent from my ALCATEL_one_touch_988 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## nastynate2728 (Mar 30, 2010)

walleyeman2006 said:


> will work awesome...will not be good for plastic...methanol is not great for plastics ...that's why it's used in race fuels and third world fuels...and not in our fuel mixes ...
> 
> This is exactly what I was wondering and why I have never sprayed anything on my decoys. They cost way to much to go throwing something on them that may eat the paint and plastic away on them. I just carry little brooms and a small electric leaf blower. After a while brooming doesn't seem to help if the snow is wet or just plain heavy at times. It tends to bury itself in the grooves.


----------



## Coldwater Charters (Sep 17, 2000)

The geese don't seem to mind as much as the hunters do. I have seen many times geese in fields with snow on them during a heavy storm. Just clean off a few every now and again to look like new arrivals. The biggest thing about this whole waterfowl hunting thing are the hunters being hidden good. If you can attain that then you are 90% there IMO.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Pink rv antifreeze mixed with water is safe on plastic decoys and melts the snow on contact. 

It's what we have used for years and we run all full bodies. I've never had an issue with it damaging the plastic or discoloring the paint either. 

We do wash them all off in the spring or sooner if the weather cooperates if not a spring time wash down with mild soap and water before off season storage. 
Smoke


----------



## Duck-Hunter (Mar 31, 2005)

Rubbing alcohol diluted with water in spray bottles. Spray down the decoys, good to go


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------

